# Euro Compatibility--Couplers



## silvermansteve (May 4, 2011)

Hello. Without modification, can one hook up Fleischmann cars with those of Arnold, Trix or Brawa?

Thank you.

Steve
Weston, Fla.


----------



## silvermansteve (May 4, 2011)

got it, rapido, kaydee...


----------

